# Experiences with Heparin or Prednisone? Success?



## hopestruck

Sorry to crash the pregnancy board, but I though you ladies might be the best people to ask about this.

After 4 losses (testing shows unexplained) my doctor is suggesting heparin. I've also been reading about prednisone and I have a hunch it will help me more than heparin (I have eczema, an autoimmune disorder, and a number of other skin allergies as well as some food allergies). But, I'm open to both. I've heard prednisone has some nasty side effects, but the good part is its only for the first tri.

Anyone with recurrent loss used these? Success or not? Side effects? All thoughts and experiences appreciated...

(X-posted)


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi, Im sorry about your losses, its the most awful thing to go through. I had two miscarriages last year and tests revealed that I have elevated antibodies that cause blood clotting. This time around Im 3rd time lucky on clexane injections (which are the same as heparin), also a low dose aspirin a day and I pushed for progesterone aswell. If you can Id recommended puchsing for that too to give you the best chance possible although my doctor dosent think it works I swear that it has along with several other ladies on the forum that I post on regularly.
You will get there with luck and the right course of treatment. I still cant believe it everyday that I am still pregnant, it all seems surreal and too good to be true.
Good luck x


----------



## hopestruck

Hi Justkeeptryin, thanks so much for your note, and congrats on your little one! I'm so glad to hear that you have had success. My last preg I *was* on baby aspirin + progesterone, so I definitely think I need to add something else into the mix. When you say other women have had success, do you mean with the heparin?

Thanks xxx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi, sorry I just read you'd asked a question. The heparin/clexane has high success rates yes. But also the progesterone. I know now of several people that all swear it was the progesterone thats worked for them. I see that you were on that previously mind you so I reckon the heparin is what you need added to the mix!
I am the biggest needle phobic aswell but surprisingly I've been doing my own clexane injections from day one. Its absolutely nothing just straight into your stomach and you alternate between the left of your belly one and the right the next day. Im wishing you lots of luck for success soon!

I meant to ask aswell what stages were your miscarriages at? did you ever get to see a heartbeat. My second miscarriage was the worst, I had seen the heartbeat 4 times at scans and then it just stopped at 9 weeks, apparently that is a classic sign of blood clotting to be the cause as it is not normal for it to just stop at that stage


----------



## hopestruck

Thanks Justkeeptrying :) I am definitely leaning towards asking for a heparin/clexane/lovenox prescription for my next pregnancy. I'm really glad you have found the injections to be pretty easy! That was kind of a concern of mine so I am relieved to hear they aren't too bad.

My pregnancies were all at different stages but all stopped growing/developing before 8 weeks. The first was a blighted ovum, sac measured 6+3 but I was supposed to be 11+6. Second was an early loss at 6+3, but it was just like a heavy period so I doubt anything really developed. Third one I was doing acupuncture and it went the furthest. It developed until 7+3. I never saw a heartbeat but it was fully formed and genetically normal, so I do believe it had a beating heart that stopped. Last one was miscarried at 7+2, but was only a small empty sac again. I was beginning to think it was an immune issue, but the more I read I am starting to think clotting. Apparently when micro-clots form very early on, it prohibits development completely. Which would explain the 3 empty sac pregnancies, and also the later loss in the acupuncture pregnancy (I can only think that perhaps acupuncture did something to help my body along, but it wasn't enough). I really don't know.

To be honest though, I am contemplating taking a bit of a break. We are getting married in spring and I'm thinking it might be a good time to just focus on wedding and feeling mentally normal again. *sigh* it's so hard!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Your right it is mentally and emotionally draining. It can completely take over your life aswell the whole ttc part.
It sounds like you really have had some bad luck. Ive read that blighted ovums are really rare and just very unlucky, the chances of you having another are very slim.
I think it sounds like you have a clotting problem. It makes sense what you say even about micro clots developing early on and affecting development.
My first miscarriage was early at 5 weeks and more like a period. Then second time around I was on low dose aspirin when obviously worked to an extent and let me get to 9 weeks. For some people the low dose aspirin is enough but obviously not me. I had two tests come back positive for the clotting, despite it only being borderline high. Apparently 10 and under is normal. My levels were 12 and then 11.
The consultant said that he sees people with results that come back in the 20's etc.
I was thankful that tests discovered something as it must be so frustrating for people when tests reveal nothing wrong.
Thats nice your getting married next Spring, it gives you something to focus on. Although it must be tempting to try once more throwing everything meds wise at it!


----------



## hopestruck

Haha, that is exactly what I am feeling right now! It's like - maybe THIS time, with MEDS, will work! So it's tough. But I also don't want to be 9 months pregnant at our wedding (especially since it's in another province and we'll have to fly there), you know? I also don't want to be 3 months, bloated and zitty due to progesterone...lol. 

Yes, your early M/C sounds a lot like my early M/Cs as well (2nd and 4th losses). As terrible as they are at least they're not as physically painful as the others. 

I can't remember what my clotting test #s were...I need to ask the doc for a copy of those results. I looked at all the numbers and tried to make a mental imprint, but I just can't remember. I feel like they were like an 8 or something like that. However, I have heard that clotting results can really vary and sometimes you need multiple tests to confirm. argh! 

Thanks for your help chica :) So happy things are really working out for you this time :cloud9:


----------

